# Kashmir - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

'My Shangri-La beneath the summer moon.' 

Led Zeppelin's classic - this video breaks down the way i play this tune.....thanks for watching!



[video]url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAUxHDkvoyk]Kashmir/Led Zeppelin (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr - YouTube[/video]


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome video - very clear instructions - I learned it very quickly - thanks!!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great lesson Dale. Keep up the good work.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Great stuff. Really fun song to learn.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome.
I tried to get through this earlier today, but work got in the way.
I will get back to it.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for your kind posts...they are sincerely appreciated!

keep rockin,
dale


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats how Jimmy Page plays it but Ed from freedom train plays it in drop D tunning. Great song either way.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsNdwfJ_kyc


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

never heard the cover before...this vid was trying to capture the original.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Am I ever glad this thread was revived. I never noticed it the first time it was posted. Great instructional video. Thanks.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Dale I have a request. Ramble On (Jimmy Page) It is on the "It Might get Loud" DVD also but I am missing some of it. Thanx


----------

